# Checking Out: Palette Symphonic Sketchpad by Red Room Audio



## donbodin (Dec 11, 2017)

I have been working with the betas of the Palette libraries for weeks and was excited to share what Palette Symphonic Sketchpad has to offer. I'll be posting playthrough videos of all 4 of the libraries (Symphonic Sketchpad, Melodics, Orchestral FX and RUNS & ARPS) over the next couple days.

FREEBIE: SNAPS CLAPS SLAPS STOMPS & SHOUTS 

Palette libraries for Kontakt by Red Room Audio




Palette Orchestral Sketchpad sells for $299 from Red Room Audio

In the spirit of transparency Red Room Audio is an affiliate partner of Sample Library Review. If you purchase through our links, at no cost to you, SLR makes a small commission that helps us to keep the website going and compensate our hard-working contributors.


----------

